# Is it OK to feed rice/bread?



## melissasue1968

My brother-in-law feeds his bird whatever scraps the family has, always including rice and pita bread  , also various fruits like watermellon rind etc. His birds are very healthy, no too fat or thin and are very strong. His flock has been fed this way for years/ many, many generations. Still I made my husband take me to get real pigeon food, because I have always been under the impression that rice especially can swell up in a birds crop and kill it or at least cause a lot of pain. My husband said his brother would be shocked to find out that I paid for pigeon food  . But maybe these Saudi birds are used to it?? I also got some grit, but the only kind I can find here is very fine, for finches/keets. Do I need to find something bigger? One pic I saw on the net showed grit as large as the feed next to it for pigeons.
Does anyone have a list of acceptable foods for pigeons?
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Melissa, 

I don't know about cooked rice for pigeons but raw, uncooked rice in small quantities is fine. Breads are generally not good for pigeons because there are no real vitamins or nutrients in it. It gets converted to sugar in the body and that is not so good either. Pita bread, brown or whole wheat breads aren't as bad as white bread...just like with humans. Still though, breads generally are not good. With anything in life with humans or animals, MODERATION is key. Small amounts of these things would likely be ok for pigeons but a diet of varied seeds and grains is best for pigeons. Some fruit is ok too if they will eat it, vegetables and sprouts are also good for pigeons and some will appreciate these. You should look in your yellow pages under farm and feed supply stores and call to find out if any of them carry pigeon mixes. The grit you are using is probably too fine, you should also be able to get a proper pigeon grit from a feed/farm supply store in your area.


----------



## Skyeking

If you would like to check out a good nutrition program for pigeons to keep them strong and help prevent disease , please go to the daily forum, under resources and click on Prevention/ nutrition for homing pigeons. This is one I have used and am constantly perfecting, and have great results. 

You can give your birds kale, spinach, and some lettuces. My birds get great excercise thrashing and breaking up spinach and kale. It is amusing to watch!

I have heard of some pigeon seeds that have organic brown rice in them, but very small amount. I have a friend who makes up his own seed and puts a little organic brown rice in it. His pets are thriving as well as his feral flock!

Treesa


----------



## melissasue1968

Thanks Treesa for the great advice, I'll go look at the resources you suggested! I have a problem with getting "proper" foods for them as we live in Saudi Arabia (past 2 1/2 years) and being a woman I'm not allowed to drive myself  , and can you believe it?!? there is no such thing as a phone book or even addresses here! Most streets have names, but no numbers, and the info # on the phone is next to useless! Oh well! I'm so glad I found your site! Thanks so much for all your help!
Melissa


----------



## Skyeking

You are very welcome Melissa

Treesa


----------



## Jiggs

When I take out my floor the pigeons love to walk around on the ground and they do peck/eat the smallish stones.
Is this not what they would do in the wild?
would gravel help or not?


----------



## Skyeking

Yes, pigeons will go out and eat dirt between sod, and pick up little stones wherever they can. They are looking for minerals, micro minerals and of course the little gritty stones needed for digestion. It is not a problem for birds living in rural areas, but the birds in the city make pick up a lot of things like cadmium, mercury, etc, which can be toxic to them.

Sounds like the birds are doing what comes natural, just make sure that they aren't picking up anything that you have scraped away, or cleaning or pesticide residues, be very careful. It may not be as "natural" as you think.

Treesa


----------



## Jiggs

That sounds fair although it could help Melissa with her problem in Saudi. Otherwise someone should post her some grit


----------



## melissasue1968

Thanks everyone! I had thought about going outside to our "big sand box" as our boys call it  and finding some clean sand with larger pieces for them, but I am leary about introducing any kind of illness. Though there are some cleaner areas. 
Gratefully, Melissa


----------

